# OK so SHTF happens what do you take with you



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

You have a maximum of 50lbs including what you are wearing, your home is going to be destroyed in a fire, and you will never be able to return, what do you bring with you?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

A few pictures of family
2 knives
2 bic lighters 
Magnesium bar 
A couples sheets of foil
Heavy duty wool socks 1 pair, lightweight wool 1 pair, cotton socks 1 pair 
Hiking boots
Leather belt 
Cotton under shirt
Tooth paste and a small tooth brush 
Water filter
Freeze dried food
Titanium pot
.40 px4 storm with 3 mags loaded with hollow tips 
200 dollars cash
Para cord 
Little chunk of firelog 
Cheap lightweight poncho
Headlamp with extra batteries
Scout tent
Water bottle 
Anti biotics 
Pain killers
Allergy medicine 
Super glue 
Flask of 151 
Cigs inside my great grandpas cig case that was a pass me down 
Lightweight water resistant pants
Bandana
Sunglasses
Gauze 
Safety pin 2
Chap stick 
Caffeine pills 
Powerade powder 
Flannel shirt
Boxer briefs 2
Sun block 
A small roll of TP
Wristband compass
Local map


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a spoon and a cup.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

What do you bring with you will?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This scenario isn't SHTF in a never come back sort of way so I would grab photos and personal effects first. Everything else can eventually be replaced.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> What do you bring with you will?


I'll start a list here. Expect it to be edited, it will take a while to compile.

my acu molleII rucksack, 2 compression sack with mss., camelpak

My ID (passport, donor card etc..)
A binder with certifications /degrees/diplomas and some paper and a few writting materials.
Laptop/external drive/flashdrive
google glass / smartphone/ bluetooth keyboard
some radio equipment, satphone
my fanny pack (contains a compass, metal flashlight cuffs, laser, plastic rain poncho), multitool, dog spray, bug repellent, sunscreen, lighter
(emergency stuff - sawyer filters and syringes and needles, various otc medications such as mild pain relievers KI tabs, israeli bandages, crazyglue, and other medical kit, condoms, survival knife with fire starter
camcorder (probably not 100% sure as smartphone can do recording)
external battery pack, cables
powdered milk, coffee, candies
watch
tactical vest/armor carrier
ECWSS clothing a few pairs of socks and a few other clothing items
"lightweight poncho/tarp/tent"
marpat tarp
3A ballistic helmet
sunglasses ballistic goggles.
grip gloves
grapling hook
padlock

a few other things

this could differ seasonly.

I need to work out the weight however I would likely have more

This list needs to be built on, there are some items I would definately bring

I'm packing for return to studies so these lists may help contribute to my decisions on what to pack. Which is basically a 40lb bag weight limit plus whatever is on me.

A few things I can't really mention cause it would raise questions. Not illegal to have but might attract unwanted attention to mention.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My items are secret, as I'm On Double Secret Probation


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I just move over to the all steel shop which won't burn. I'll take everything.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

All the stuff in my Grab-n-Go bag, which is basically an INCH bag ready to go. Then I grab the orange zipper file that has all our important documents, deeds, titles, will, ID, passports, SS cards, birth certificates, etc. Then my holstered handgun, the 10-20 takedown, and any leftover weight is for ammo.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

My INCH bag!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I would be with my family if this happens so alot would depend on the needs of the group but I know for sure I would grab my car bag which includes the following list (note this is modified for this scenario)
1x Lock Back Pocket Knife
1x Multi Tool
1x Qt GI style Canteen
1x Pair Neoprene Socks
1x Pair Leather Gloves
8x Sandwich Size Ziplock Bags
Small First Aid Kit (replaced by the more advanced kit in my car trunk)
Hand Sanitizer
1x Paper Notepad w/ Black Pen In Ziplock Bag
Toliet Paper Flat off the Roll in Ziplock Bag
300 Kitchen Matches In Ziplock Bag w/ stricker pad
1x Pair Earbuds in case
1x Handcrank/Solar Power AM/FM Radio w/ flashlite
1x Grooming Kit Including Nail Clippers, File, Small Scisors, Tweezers
1xCell Phone Charging Kit Inc and Outlets for Car/Wall in case (Cable In Car Going To Add Another)
1x Emergency Wallet Containing 10 dollars in change and 200 dollars cash.
Copies of Drivers License, CCDW Permit in Ziploc Bag
Small Address Book With Family//Friends Phone Numbers in Ziploc Bag
Solar Powered Cellphone Charger
Solar/Battery Powered Flashlite
50ft 550 Paracord
Water Purification Tablets
Small Coffee Filters
Food, Including Peanut Butter, Crackers, Trailmix, Candybars
2xRain Poncho
2xEmergancy Blankets
Babywipes
2x Lighters
Handwarmers
Wool Blanket
Galaxy S5 Cellphone 
Keys
Swiss Army Knife
Wallet With All Appropriate documents.
Flash Drive with copies of all family pictures that I could get.
Extra Contact Lenses/Solution/Case
Backup Glasses
Gurkha Kukri

As much as I would like to save heirlooms, the best heirloom to save is your family line. I reckon we would arm every adult member of our group with a long arm and a handgun so for sure I would carry my M&P .40 and either my AR-15 or my Mossberg 500 with appropriate ammo. Might be a bit over 50 pounds with all the ammo and water and I might not be the fastest walker with this load out but I feel like I could get where I was going with it.


***Edit*** my bag has most of that stuff in it already and is around 15-20 pounds. The list I posted included me removing a heavier hi point pistol and a small medical kit as well as adding stuff that I have for shtf. I could probably stand to lose one of the knives. I didn't include water on the list since we live on the ohio river there is always water in the area from the river and from other sources which is why I included the coffee filters and purification tablets, I guess I should get some kind of pot for boiling as well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well here is some of the Double Secret stuff

2-Empty 100 oz/3 L Source Hydration bladders in ALICE's radio pocket
1-100 oz 3/L Source Hydration bladder in LBT Molle Carrier,stuck in between ALICE's frame and my back
2 - 1 qt USGI canteens on Molle War Belt

Water is nice to have, heavy but without it you die.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I am not sure why I am limited to 50lbs. Do I not have any other means of caring my things besides on my back and on foot. This could be a good exercise though. How many of us could be out the door in 60 seconds with a sound plan and gear.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well before I dive out the window or something and grab my spoon and cup i'll toss the wife and kids through to make sure it's a safe padded landing area for me. LOL
other than that I really don't care everything can be replaced my family can not.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A fire is coming? Oh I'd get out and water the concrete - you know keep the dust and ash down. The home is covered in fire-proof concrete siding, the roof is fire proof, insulated metal and all the trees that are close enough to be a hazard are gone. All that's left is for me to keep the concrete clean so I don't have to sweep it later


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

While you guys are humping a 50lb pack up the side of a mountain, I will realize that it is just a house fire, so I'm going to go stay with the in-laws.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Will2 said:


> You have a maximum of 50lbs including what you are wearing, your home is going to be destroyed in a fire, and you will never be able to return, what do you bring with you?


Probably the kids.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Oh damn my kid is over 50lbs. Guess me and momma gonna have to make a new one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd put two 230 grains of hurt with 400 ft lbs of energy at 900 ft/s into the MOFO that attempted to burn down my house.

Thanks for listening.

Slippy


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My edc and Bob. Uncle bob. 

If it were a situation where I had a moment I would grab my family. And my laptop. It has over a decade of memorabilia on it. Since the twerps were born so longer. I guess if society wasn't collapsed then the digitally encrypted copies in my edc of all my documents would suffice to get the insurance ball rolling. Stuff is replaceable with more stuff. My loved ones can not be. So I would simply grab my edc and my family. And whisk us to safety. And start making some calls.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'd put two 230 grains of hurt with 400 ft lbs of energy at 900 ft/s into the MOFO that attempted to burn down my house.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Slippy


Poppa loves his 45.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I took my trusty .45 acp with me on a business trip this week. I kept it in my back pack most of the trip. On the way home I stopped by a small town BBQ restaurant in southern TN. A sign on their door had a picture of a semi-auto handgun and a green circle stating that firearms were welcome.

I looked skyward and thanked The Lord, strapped on my .45 and proceeded to eat some very scrumptious BBQ. The Pit Master even walked out to say hello and pointed out another sign that said "We don't call 911". He thanked me for our common interest in the 2A. 

That made my week. I shall clean my weapon tomorrow even though it was not fired...just because I like cleaning it.

Thanks again...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It would be 70 lbs that I use backpacking for 2-3 weeks in the winter and some firearms/ammo. Most all is in the bag ready to go.

Yes that is overweight, but it includes snowshoes, a 4-season tent, and food. The equipment has been tried and tested many times and fits in my expedition pack. Fishing gear and snares would also go along. The snares I don't usually take along.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You don't usually take your snares along on trip? they were a permanent fixture in my back pack! we often used them for pot meat - squirrels and such. It wasn't necessary but it kept us in practice and built our confidence in our abilities.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A weapon and walk to a back up location. Only a fool has it all in one bag.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> I am not sure why I am limited to 50lbs. Do I not have any other means of caring my things besides on my back and on foot. This could be a good exercise though. How many of us could be out the door in 60 seconds with a sound plan and gear.


It is actually 65 pounds plus what I am wearing for myself - however 50 pounds would take away being overweight.

In this scenario it is because the fire will kill you unless you evacuate by train, and you are limited to how much you can board with.

You can substitute train with plane if you want or helicopter etc... point is you die if you choose overweight over the transport out.

So yes you can choose to carry more but you die if you do.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PaulS said:


> A fire is coming? Oh I'd get out and water the concrete - you know keep the dust and ash down. The home is covered in fire-proof concrete siding, the roof is fire proof, insulated metal and all the trees that are close enough to be a hazard are gone. All that's left is for me to keep the concrete clean so I don't have to sweep it later


Say its nuclear fire or bombers. Then what?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Say its nuclear fire or bombers. Then what?


You're kidding right? I am not sure what you consider "nuclear fire" but I don't live anywhere which would endanger me with nuclear fire. Bombers? Why would bombers want to drop bombs on me? I suppose I could build a 250 foot deep basement but it really isn't likely that anyone is going to drop bombs on me much less a nuclear bomb. There is nothing near me that would be a worthwhile target. I guess I could wipe them out of the air at 30 miles with my 50 megawatt fiber-optic laser array.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I guess I could wipe them out of the air at 30 miles with my 50 megawatt fiber-optic laser array.


Why waste good energy? I would just use photon torpedoes


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Will2 said:


> It is actually 65 pounds plus what I am wearing for myself - however 50 pounds would take away being overweight.
> 
> In this scenario it is because the fire will kill you unless you evacuate by train, and you are limited to how much you can board with.
> 
> ...


Ok, I just can't play the fire game or any other for that matter. Too many outside the box thoughs for dealing with the fire. Back to my question that would work the same without the sharknado in Arizona side to it.

For whatever reason you need to leave your home fast and most likely will never return. What is your get out quick kit? I will not list the contents of mine but... It has copies of important documents and supplies for the season and region I'm in at the time to get me to any of several predetermined locations. I have said before my kit is realy a combination of kits. The largest would be my RV. It has everything in it. Then the truck. Then a large pack. Smaller pack in the large pack. Using a multi pack kit helps keep you from having a Gipsy camp And if you need to leave camp fast you don't leave everything behind.

I'm guessing that my primary kit weighs in at somewhere around 30,000lbs give or take 1,000. My smallist kit about 8 to 10lbs.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't have the means to make photon torpedoes but I believe I could put together a few kilowatt fiber optic lasers and combine them to make enough power to toast an aircraft.

I could run an extension cord from the local dam to power it - they would never miss a few megawatts of power... would they?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I don't have the means to make photon torpedoes but I believe I could put together a few kilowatt fiber optic lasers and combine them to make enough power to toast an aircraft.
> 
> I could run an extension cord from the local dam to power it - they would never miss a few megawatts of power... would they?


I think the extension cord you use for a few megawatts would be more interesting to me than the lasers.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I don't have the means to make photon torpedoes but I believe I could put together a few kilowatt fiber optic lasers and combine them to make enough power to toast an aircraft.
> 
> I could run an extension cord from the local dam to power it - they would never miss a few megawatts of power... would they?


You miss now what Einstein?

Not only this but the giant laser attracts more, clearly assuming your impenetrable bunker is a secret megawatt laser facility.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Phew and I thought this thread had the potential to go full retard. Good to know we are above that sorta thing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well if you know a lot about the physics of a laser you know they have to pulse them. If you don't, you get a puddle that acts like a mirror, and the process stops. 
If you want a 50Kw laser you have to have an average of about 5 Kw input. Store the power in a capacitor and then fire it for a bigger pulse and wait for it to charge again and fire it again. (millisecond intervals mind you)
Pulse it every 10 milliseconds for 1 millisecond and charge it for nine. This is easy to do with the laser from your DVD drive but you need a better heat sink because the average power exceeds its rating. If you get a fiber-optic cable that has been made with the right stuff it only takes diode lasers to "pump" it up to make a serious laser. This is what the military has on board their "experimental ships. The lasers are "only" 35 KW but they are strong enough to take out aircraft, missiles and even small targets like artillery and mortar rounds.

There is more to it than that but the fiber-optic lasers are the most efficient lasers to date and because of their construction they are a lot easier to cool. The days of the old ruby and CO2 lasers are gone.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Going nowhere, move into the concrete bunker.
Virually three sides are river or lake with swamp on fourth. 
I would rather die here. The place is made to stay and shelter in or die in the process.
Everything is stored here for a minimum of five years for four.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Going nowhere, move into the concrete bunker.
> Virually three sides are river or lake with swamp on fourth.
> I would rather die here. The place is made to stay and shelter in or die in the process.
> Everything is stored here for a minimum of five years for four.


Anywho anyone else have inputs on what to pack, as I have like a week before I gotta leave. Trying to make sure I don't forget anything that could be useful if things get worse. It'd be nice to be mobile if things go brown while I am away from home. I'll be gone for months and over 750 miles away.

Its not likely war will start back up in Korea, Russia will invade Ukraine and anyone who helps them, and Iran will invade the gulf. Sorta nonsense talk but who knows what could happen over the next 8 months.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Anywho anyone else have inputs on what to pack, as I have like a week before I gotta leave. Trying to make sure I don't forget anything that could be useful if things get worse. It'd be nice to be mobile if things go brown while I am away from home. I'll be gone for months and over 750 miles away.
> 
> Its not likely war will start back up in Korea, Russia will invade Ukraine and anyone who helps them, and Iran will invade the gulf. Sorta nonsense talk but who knows what could happen over the next 8 months.


Please leave behind your computer, phone, tablets and anything that will allow you to connect to the webs.... No sense getting all bogged down with internet stuff during your journey William. But above all keep your mind pure, and avoid anything sexual, it can reduce your prolactin levels.

:encouragement:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

AR-10 with ammo and mags.
1911 10mm with ammo and mags.
Plate carriers front and back.
Pants and boots. Cotton undies. No shirt.
Maybe a boonie hat.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Anywho anyone else have inputs on what to pack, as I have like a week before I gotta leave. Trying to make sure I don't forget anything that could be useful if things get worse. It'd be nice to be mobile if things go brown while I am away from home. I'll be gone for months and over 750 miles away.
> 
> Its not likely war will start back up in Korea, Russia will invade Ukraine and anyone who helps them, and Iran will invade the gulf. Sorta nonsense talk but who knows what could happen over the next 8 months.


Well there is the question you should have started the thread with. I am away from home most of the year. I use an RV. I have most of the important stuff with me all the time.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Your Insurance Policy


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> Well there is the question you should have started the thread with. I am away from home most of the year. I use an RV. I have most of the important stuff with me all the time.


Nah, that wouldn't fit the right mood. A lot of people would view SHTF as something they automatically need a gun for, however something like a fire doesn't per se represent a direct threat they would need a firearm to resolve. However, if I were to say it was packing with school many people would not think in a context of being prepared for shtf. Also the idea of returning to your home is something I wanted to avoid as the concept works better with being away long enough that you can't go back or bug in.

None the less its not all about the use of the thread for me but an oppourtunity to think about one situation you need to leave home for and what you would want available right now.

While the immediate needs are most important here, there would be a secondary effect that you loose everything and SHTF is occuring along side that, what do you take. Its a reassessment on the bugout more or less, but one where you won't be going to anything, all you have is what is in the bag. That bag is limited to about 40lbs, or less if you can't carry that for miles.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If something happens while you're 750 miles from home, you're pretty much screwed.

Bug out to the mountains? You would almost have to have some sort of weapon. Odds are, thousands of Rambos will have the same idea. Even with a weapon and training, you wouldn't have a great chance of making it.

Walk it home? Figure on taking 50 days or more. You can't carry that much food really, see above for additional info.

The way I see it, you have 2 options...

Find and get accepted in a local group, or at least someone with land and food stashed.

Buy, beg, borrow, or steal a small street bike. You could probably buy a small used motorcycle for a grand or so. An old Honda 350 or the like and 10 gallons of extra gas would probably get you home in a day or 2. You would be able to maneuver past traffic jams, go off road if you had to, and generally be small, fast, and quiet.

Good luck.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

walking 15 miles a day, you could make a 750 mile trip in 38 days. At that pace you have time to gather food as you go and get decent rest.


----------

